# How Do I Start A Painting Co. In Orlando, Florida



## THE NY PAINTER (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Guys! I Need Some Help. I Have Been Painting For Some Years In Ny,
But I Just Move To Orlando, Fl And I Would Like To Start A Little Business Here, But I Don't Have A Clue Where To Start.

I Know How To Paint But I Don't Know Anything About The Business

Do I Need A Licensed Here? Do I Have To Register Somewhere?
What Type Of Insurance Would I Need? How Do I Price The Jobs?

I Have A Lot Of Questions And Right Now No Answers. I Love Painting And I'm Serious About It.

Could Somebody Help Me?

Thanks, I Really Apreciate Your Help.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

PM sent. Check your inbox


http://www.contractortalk.com/private.php?


----------



## sumpen (Oct 19, 2003)

LOL!

That’s a good question! I’ve been here for all 48.75 years of my life and I’m still trying to figure it out.  

Seriously, I’m sure Nathan will help you out. In the mean time welcome to the Contractor Talk site and welcome to Central Florida. 

Now that you have arrived, you seem a little desperate. If it’s too hot for you, wait a little bit and it will start raining, that should help cool things off. Grab a margarita and relax, that will help even more. After you’ve been run through the bureaucracy of this great multi-cultured state, please report back, I would like to know the outcome, but please, no cussing.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I moved from the Bahamas to Ft.Laud back in '67.
Welcome to one of the weirdest states when it comes to licensing.The only thing to do is go to the building dept. and find out what is required. Expect to spend all day being run from one dept. to another and that is just to get the info that you need to get started.
Generally, if you use your name (John Smith Painting) you can forego the ficticious name routine. You will need proof of insurance and of of a bank account. My county requires proof of at least 5 yrs. of verifiable experience in lieu of taking the contractors test. 2 yrs. of this must be in a lead position.
Then you get into all of the other licenses, some cities accept your county license and some have their own. Prior to becoming an RC, I paid for about 20 licenses to work in 3 counties, now it is down to about 10.
I wish you all of the luck in the world and let us know how it goes in O town.


----------



## THE NY PAINTER (Jul 20, 2004)

*Thanks All*

I Want To Thanks All Of You For The Info. I Really Appreciated It And I'm Sure Is Useful And Something To Start From.
I'll Let You Know How Things Are Working.

The Ny Painter


----------

